# French Verb Conjugation Tables with Audio Pronunciation



## CoDiggity

Does anyone know of a good website that not only provides French verb conjugation tables (there are plenty of those), but also provides sample audio pronunciation?  Preferably by simply hovering your mouse over the word.  I found one, but you have to click each individual word and then it takes you to a separate web page which utitlizes an imbedded audio player.  This process takes too long.  Thanks!


----------



## wildan1

Hello CoDiggity,

Our own WR Dictionary sometimes provides this audio support, not on the conjugation page but if you search on the specific verb form.

You will also see a "Listen" icon on the lower left of the entry box on Google Translate. Just type in the verb form and click on the icon.


----------



## CoDiggity

Thank you for the response!  That is certainly an option to at least listen to a correct pronunciation.  But I prefer to have them all on one page so you can quickly go through them and really drill it into your head.  I guess that's what I'm looking for specifically.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi CoDiggity,

I can suggest you Online Larousse, here.
Maybe you already know this page, or maybe it doesn't contain all you wish ( pronunciation by hovering over the word/ having all the words on one page)
but it is a very good and full dictionary which has two things that you wish: the conjugation possibility (however without pronunciation) and also when you click on one word, it doesn't take you to a separate web page!

And then if you wish the _pronunciation_ of the conjugations, I think that there is not a special online dictionary or site for this case but I remember this post which I think would be helpful for you. In that site, you can enter the _conjugated verb_ and listen to its _pronunciation_!


----------



## stelingo

By coincidence I downloaded an app today 'conjugaison française' by Gorje apps which provides audio for all verbs in all tenses.


----------



## Nino83

PARLER : Morphologie de PARLER


----------



## Gemmenita

When I click on the speaker besides the words on this page (Morphologie of the dictionary CNRTL),
it doesn't function! No voice !!! Does it function for you???


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Gem,

on my Linux-PC and on the Android phone it doesn't function.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hola osa:

Oh, sííí, on my Android, it doesn't function either!!! 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Nino83

If I remember well it works with QuickTime. 
Anyway there is the phonetic transcription in Sampa for each conjugation.


----------



## jann

Unfortunately, the CNRTL has not updated their website to keep up with changing technologies.

The audio clips on the "Morphologie" tab are in .wmp format... but Windows Media Player hasn't been included as a built-in part of the Windows operating system since WinXP!  During the WinXP era, compatibility plugins were available and were often bundled into non-Microsoft media players so that they, too, would be able to handle .wmp and other such files. Now that Microsoft is no longer supporting Windows Media Player, it's hard for other software companies to maintain backwards compatibility as they modernize their own media players.  So as Microsoft has moved away from Windows Media Player, its native file formats -- including .wmp -- have moved towards obsolescence.

I can't help with step-by-step tech support -- there are just too many factors (browser, browser version, operating system, OS version, other plugins and software that you may or may not have installed, etc.), plus the CNRTL is not part of WordReference.   But if you are motivated to try to solve this technical problem for yourself, you'll find other people discussing similar issues on technical forums across the web.  A quick google search or two will get you started.  That said, I don't know for sure that a solution is possible at this point.  Good luck.

P.S. I have no problem listening to the pronunciations from my old WinXP machine, but my current Win10 laptop can't play them.  Similarly, you may find that a machine running an older version of QuickTime (one that is compatible with the old plugins to play Windows Media files, and has them installed) could play the recordings...


----------

